# Two toned arms



## SkepticalAngel (Jul 26, 2007)

My arms have this weird two toned thing, one side is light and the other is dark.

I hate wearin sleeveless tops because people are always asking what happend to my arms, i was just born with it.

I'm black and im not interested in buyin products to lighten my skin but to darken it.

so is there any products on the market for making my skin darker?

Would tanning products work on me i have a medium complexion.


----------



## Kathy (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm not sure what to tell you, but I just had to comment because anytime someone asks about skintone it's always how to lighten something or fade something, etc. So, your question caught my attention. A tanning product might help. Or maybe some type of camoflauge (sp??) makeup also. That might be easier because you can have makeup matched to your skin tone, whereas with tanners you can't. Good luck!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 27, 2007)

you could try tanning as mentioned above or if it just really bothers you you could use a body foundation or something.


----------



## Nox (Jul 27, 2007)

Some POC tan more readily than others, no matter how "sunny" it is outside. When the sun rays hit you, you will always be "tanning" to an extent. Clouds don't halt this process...and neither do many types of clothing.

Over time, the consistent exposure may have given you a "perma-tan". A pigmentation pattern that is pretty much permanent, even through winter months. This is pretty much set in place as children, especially if we've run around with our arms exposed alot. Again, some people of color perma-tan more readily than others.

This is different from regular tanning because it does not go back to the original baseline color.

I do not recommend body makeup for that extensive an area, especially if it is going to be rubbing up against your clothes.

There is not much you can do except for bleaching the outer arm, or applying self tanner to the entire arm. You will see that self-tanner skin color is a little more bronzey-hued than that of natural tanned skin, so you will need to use it all over the arm, but it does have beautiful blending affects. Self-tanner does not show up as well on darker skin, but it can tint lighter skin...hence why it is better to put it on the whole arm to avoid "stop lines".


----------



## Aprill (Jul 27, 2007)

I am in the same boat, one arm is light, one is dark from riding with the window down and hanging that arm out of the window.

My method was unorthodox, but it worked! When I go fishing, I cover the tanned arm up and put sunblock on it and let the other one tan!! It worked, but tans are dangerous, yadda yadda yadda.... So now that they are even, i put sunblock on both arms


----------



## SwtValina (Jul 31, 2007)

i get an uneven tan from driving. I use jergens natural glow once every few days to keep it looking even


----------

